# What happens now?



## EmmCook9 (Sep 6, 2004)

Hi 

I am completely new to all of this.  I completed my first ICSI with a negative result last week and am obviously devastated.  I contacted my hospital (Queen Mary's + Chelsfield) on day of testing (last Thursday) with the result but have heard nothing back from them and I have absolutely no idea what happens now.

As I have to pay for my next treatment I'm thinking of changing to a different clinic/hospital.  Can anyone tell me what is likely to happen next, when can I start treatment again and where are the best places to go?

Emma


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

emma   sorry about you neg hun.

i am a little shocked your hospital have not contacted you how awfull that must be for you. 

at my hospital we were given a follow up appointment to discuss what we could do next, i'm not sure about which hospitals are the best

i had to wait 3  months between my ivf cycles 

sorry i can't be more help,

good luck for your next treatment

luv pam xx


----------



## @ Emily @ (Feb 12, 2004)

Hi Emma,

So sorry about your -ve result,hun.
I have always had a follow up appointment after both my -ve icsi.sometimes though the clinic are slow to send out the appointments.I would give your clinic a call and ask about it.
As Pam says most clinic like you to wait 3 menstrual cycles between treatments

All the best
love Em


----------



## EmmCook9 (Sep 6, 2004)

Thanks girls, you're making me feel better already.  I have so many questions and kind of feel abandoned by my hospital.  I'm sure it's not the case, I'm probably just being a bit sensitive.  I wish I'd found this site weeks ago.


----------



## @ Emily @ (Feb 12, 2004)

Emma,
this is a fantastic site!Any questions just ask,there is always someone on here that can give you an answer.

Love Em


----------



## lulu434 (May 20, 2004)

Hi Em

Hope you don't mind me butting in but I am in a similar situation to you.  I have also had 2 failed ICSI cycles (MF in our case too) and I always have to ring my clinic to ask what happens next.  On this occasion, I have been recommended to go for a hysteroscopy (to check the womb, lining and size and maybe take a biopsy to find out why implantation is failing).  Have you heard back from your clinic yet??

I don't know if the clinics realise how insenstive they can be when we are feeling so traumatised after a -ve result.  Some clinics seem to offer automatic follow up to discuss the next stage, others just send your GP a letter outlining what treatment you have had and the result.

If you don't hear anything back, I would write to them.

Hope you are feeling a bit better after your result

Lulu xx


----------

